# Got my brindle colt today!!!!!! Pics :) and a ?



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

more pics....


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

wow he is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Cute little guy! Crazy color! I wonder if he'll grey out... did you just buy him cause he's brindle? His color reminds me of a bloody shoulder. 

Yes, you'll have to have the previous owner/breeder's signature to register him. I believe with the babies its the signature of the owner of the dam at the time of the foaling.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG! I'm so jealous! I would LOVE to have a brindle!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, how exotic and beautiful!!! :mrgreen:

Is he a gray? He kind of looks like it because of his mane. It would kind of be a shame for him to gray out. 

Do you have photos of him as a baby? That would be cool- to see what color he was then!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks  I like him so far! He has a great personality. 

Uh....yeaaa...I admit it...I bought him for the color I know...bad bad bad...I couldnt resist,though  But he isn't for breeding he is cut and I don't think his confo will be too bad once he fills out so I got lucky. 

Too bad on the breeder question...Since I bought him from the person they sold him to I am not sure if the breeder will sign or anything :-|
Guess I will email and try. I would really like him to be registered even if he won't be shown or bred...


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Do you think he's a gray?

I love Arabians and color too!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

his actual color up close is a really weird beigeish color...I sure hope he doesn't go grey! but I knew it was a possibility when I got him....

I don't have any baby pics of him at all  I am going to email the breeder to see if I can get anymore info/pics on him....and hopefully a signature!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

i would have bought him too. He would probably make a good horse when old enough to train and very eye catching


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

He kind of looks like a rose gray- a chestnut going gray. 

To be gray, at least one parent must be gray. My colt is turning gray, and his mom is a gray. But his dad was a chestnut and baby is a chestnut going gray. 

But your guy is so cool, it would be a shame to loose the color. But he would be gorgeous either way.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't know much about brindles... is the color of his skin patterned like the hair? I'll do some research on brindle... he could grey out if it's not a "true" brindle.

I would think the breeder would want it's babies registered, and I don't see why they WOULDN'T sign your papers. Surely they'd remember their brindle baby


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

This is his sire Insignia DeSha, bay of course, his dam is Bint Bint Saffina and I do not have any pictures of her so I don't know her color,but I am guessin she is grey


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

The only thing about the gray gene is I think it trumps other colors. So a horse could be born any color and then gray out if it inherits the gene. 

But that's a good question. Is he brindle and will stay that way, or is the brindling an expression of the gray gene? Obviously most grays never go through a brindle stage, but it could be a strange expression of graying out. I do know however, there are/were solid color brindles with white striping that stay that way. 

And some brindles are chimeric, they are actually the product of a reabsorbed twin and so the horse carries two sets of DNA (if I remember my research correctly). That isn't always the case, but it is the case with some brindles.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

the actual skin appears to have the same colors, I talked to the breeder and they did remember him, they said since brindles can't be shown they didn't register him, I haven't asked them yet whether or not they would care if I did...This is his dam...no pics,though 

Bint Bint Safina: 2001 gm

he is also registered with the Brindle Association...don't know if that means much,though...


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Piaffe said:


> This is his sire Insignia DeSha, bay of course, his dam is Bint Bint Saffina and I do not have any pictures of her so I don't know her color,but I am guessin she is grey


Hubba hubba. He's handsome!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> The only thing about the gray gene is I think it trumps other colors. So a horse could be born any color and then gray out if it inherits the gene.
> 
> But that's a good question. Is he brindle and will stay that way, or is the brindling an expression of the gray gene? Obviously most grays never go through a brindle stage, but it could be a strange expression of graying out. I do know however, there are/were solid color brindles with white striping that stay that way.
> 
> And some brindles are chimeric, they are actually the product of a reabsorbed twin and so the horse carries two sets of DNA (if I remember my research correctly). That isn't always the case, but it is the case with some brindles.


Do you know if there are any tests or anything for brindle/chimeric? I don't know a lot about them either. I have done a lot of research,but there just isn't a lot of info...if there was a test I would sure like to get it for him! I am really curious.


----------



## msmaryy (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow he really is cool!! How unusual! Congrats!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Piaffe said:


> the actual skin appears to have the same colors, I talked to the breeder and they did remember him, they said since brindles can't be shown they didn't register him, I haven't asked them yet whether or not they would care if I did...This is his dam...no pics,though
> 
> Bint Bint Safina: 2001 gm
> 
> he is also registered with the Brindle Association...don't know if that means much,though...


Too bad it doesn't list her color. But if you talk to the breeder again, you can ask. Maybe just ask them if HE is a gray. Because if he is, then he would have been born a solid color.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

....one more question and it probably is even sillier than the first  

What does the GM mean by his dam's name?


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Okay, so being a brindle he could be Chimera (two embryos, two sets of genetics, merge into one foal that has two sets of genes... so if you DNA tested him, he's have two sets of results). Little is known about the brindle gene though. So in a nutshell if both sets of DNA have the grey gene, he will grey out. However, if only one set of DNA has the grey gene, it will continue to grey out while the other will stay its own color. That is, if the Chimera thing is correct.

It looks to me like he's going to grey out, or at least be reduced to flea bitten grey. I say this because of the way the darker color appears kind of like a rose grey as someone said before. I don't know though, only time will tell!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> Too bad it doesn't list her color. But if you talk to the breeder again, you can ask. Maybe just ask them if HE is a gray. Because if he is, then he would have been born a solid color.


oh...they said when he was born he was brindle, not solid, they called him el tigre when he was born i guess...

so does that mean he isn't grey?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't think he'd grey out. Brindling has been shown in some studies to be linked to chimerism. An interesting article about it appeared a while back in the AQHA mag:

One In A Million: Part 1 – America’s Horse Daily
http://americashorsedaily.com/one-in-a-million-part-2/


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Piaffe said:


> Do you know if there are any tests or anything for brindle/chimeric? I don't know a lot about them either. I have done a lot of research,but there just isn't a lot of info...if there was a test I would sure like to get it for him! I am really curious.


All I know about chimeric brindles I learned here:

http://instructor.mstc.edu/instructor/MKundinger/oneinamillion.pdf


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Brindling can be a result of chimerism but there have also been cases of it being inherited. Not many cases, but they are out there.


Another question, he looks really similar to a brindle arab that was floating around for sale that I saw. *off to dig up the pictures I saved*


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey Indyhorse, we were reading each other's minds, lol! 

It sounds like he might not be a gray if he was born brindle. That is GOOD news for your brindle.....he will hopefully stay that way! 

So have the breeders produced other brindles? I had no idea there was a brindle "line" in Arabians. How cool! If it is genetic, then he probably isn't a chimeric, because chimeric is kind of a fluke of nature, from what I understand. 

I don't care if the Arabian horse association likes it or not, I love exotic, beautiful colors.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

very interesting articles...thanks!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> Brindling can be a result of chimerism but there have also been cases of it being inherited. Not many cases, but they are out there.
> 
> 
> Another question, he looks really similar to a brindle arab that was floating around for sale that I saw. *off to dig up the pictures I saved*


probably him...there aren't many brindle arabs...I searched and searched! haha...I got him from texas


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Trailhorserider - great minds and all that :wink:

He is very attractive and unusual looking, for sure! You must post many more pictures!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> Hey Indyhorse, we were reading each other's minds, lol!
> 
> It sounds like he might not be a gray if he was born brindle. That is GOOD news for your brindle.....he will hopefully stay that way!
> 
> ...


The breeder said " we don't keep the brindle foals" ,but they didn't outright said they had had others....they just said it in the plural so I assumed they must have a had a few...can't be sure of course. when I email I will ask them that too out of curiosity!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> Trailhorserider - great minds and all that :wink:
> 
> He is very attractive and unusual looking, for sure! *You must post many more pictures!*


lol...no problem with that  i am a picture-a-holic! I will go in the morning and get more. It will be fun to see him now and then when he is a filled out and muscled!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah the one I am thinking of was from TX.


































^^^ Above are all from about Sept. 2009








<<< From about May 2010.


I am glad that you got him and he looks to be in a lot better shape then he did last fall.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow, so they've produced more than one?! Their horses/lineage should be tested/researched for sure!

I think AHA dislikes brindles because it IS sort of a fluke, but maybe because it's just not mainstream like the sabino gene used to be. It could be that there just haven't been any quality brindle arabs to bring good light to the color. No offense, but your guy is not national champion quality, so I'm glad he was gelded, and I'm glad you're not breeding for color, good job!


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm curious... can he even be registered in the main studbook if he's a brindle? I thought they had regulations on that.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Eliz said:


> Wow, so they've produced more than one?! Their horses/lineage should be tested/researched for sure!
> 
> I think AHA dislikes brindles because it IS sort of a fluke, but maybe because it's just not mainstream like the sabino gene used to be. It could be that there just haven't been any quality brindle arabs to bring good light to the color. No offense, but your guy is not national champion quality, so I'm glad he was gelded, and I'm glad you're not breeding for color, good job!


Maybe not, but there are A LOT of Arabians out there that aren't nationals quality. My first and second horses were Arabians, and I'll be the first to admit they were a bit conformationally challenged, but they were still good horses. I enjoyed the heck out of them.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Charis said:


> I'm curious... can he even be registered in the main studbook if he's a brindle? I thought they had regulations on that.


He could probably be registered as a gray. 

I went and found the for-sale ad for him, and it listed him as a gray brindle. 

Not that it matters, but I am really curious if he is an actual gray or not. 

Even if he was born with color, I am thinking all bets are off as to how the gray genetics are expressed with brindle. His mane and tail look like a gray, especially the tail, being lighter at the end. I wonder if he has been getting lighter as he ages? Like was he born that exact shade of "gray" or was he a darker horse with brindling and he is now a lighter horse with brindling? 

Just random thoughts, I am not a color expert by any stretch of the imagination.

It seems like I did find a photo of a gray brindle TB somewhere in my travels on the internet.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

It will be interesting to see how he ends up. I just looked at the papers he came with and he is actually 3 years 7 months so he might be a little stunted or something...he is only about 14 hands! I had been thinking he only just turned 3...

So he is closer to 4 and still brindle...it would be nice to be able to get baby pics from the breeder!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> Maybe not, but there are A LOT of Arabians out there that aren't nationals quality. My first and second horses were Arabians, and I'll be the first to admit they were a bit conformationally challenged, but they were still good horses. I enjoyed the heck out of them.


I know, my boy isn't national quality but I wuv him. And I know some AMAZING horses that just never went to nationals but are still awesome performance horses as well as train horses/barn buddies. I wasn't hatin'


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

You know what kind of points to gray too is the white lower legs with dark hooves (except for the one which must have a sock). But generally, if those were socks the hooves would be pink and they are black. So that is kind of a gray horse characteristic. 

Okay, I will quite dominating the thread tonight! :lol:


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

As far as I know, the Arabian horse registry has no rules against showing a horse based on what color it turns out. Now, an Arabian might not show very well if they are an odd color, especially in a halter class, because it is not considered ideal. 

As fasr as grey and brindle.... if he is a chimeric brindle, I am not sure how the combination would play out.....perhaps one or both "twins" that he is made of could have been grey, and since the brindling is the striped combination of the colors of those twins, his stripes might be greying at different rates.... or, one set of stripes might grey and the other remain chestnut (or whatever it is.) OR, perhaps the command from one set of DNA trumps the other DNA, and will grey him overall. 

But to me he DOES look like he is greying. Most brindles who are non--grey look like lighter and darker shades of whatever color without the white hairs-- 

Here is a chestnut brindle as a foal and as a 2 year old--

















Here is a brindle who is either red dun or chestnut (had seen him called both) as a foal and as an adult--


















Here is a bay brindled with white-- but the bay is not lighteneing or changing at all. Makes me wonder if he is chimeric, and one twin was bay, the other grey, or one bay and one roan, or....? Or maybe his brindling is non-chimeric, but more like roan gone crazy, LOL....


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

His dams dam (his great-dam) was BB ORAKALIA AHR*476169 24 Feb 1991 Mare Grey. Apparently very noted in the Arabian world. His dam was a 2001 gray. 

You can see some of her info here: http://www.deshazer.com/arabians/Images/Horses/Bint Bint Safina/Bint Bint Safina Ped.jpg

I would kill for a brindle :lol: Favorite color in horses and dogs, next to Merle.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Eastowest said:


> As far as I know, the Arabian horse registry has no rules against showing a horse based on what color it turns out. Now, an Arabian might not show very well if they are an odd color, especially in a halter class, because it is not considered ideal.
> 
> As fasr as grey and brindle.... if he is a chimeric brindle, I am not sure how the combination would play out.....perhaps one or both "twins" that he is made of could have been grey, and since the brindling is the striped combination of the colors of those twins, his stripes might be greying at different rates.... or, one set of stripes might grey and the other remain chestnut (or whatever it is.) OR, perhaps the command from one set of DNA trumps the other DNA, and will grey him overall.
> 
> ...


I love Dunbar Gold's conformation (whom I believe is the horse in the middle set of photos above). Even if he wasn't brindle, he would be a stunner. That is the way I feel a Quarter Horse should look.


----------



## AdrienneS (Aug 13, 2010)

You should name him Van Gogh! After the painter! ... and a show name could be one of the paintings names... just a idea lol


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

AdrienneS said:


> You should name him Van Gogh! After the painter! ... and a show name could be one of the paintings names... just a idea lol


That would be cute!!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I am kinda leaning toward a more "Arabian" name...

Amir=prince
Nimr=tiger
Mirage=well..mirage...haha

So I was thinking registered maybe..
Amirage Nimr? 
What do you think?
Or more ideas welcome!!!


----------



## trailqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

His coloring looks kind of like camouflage. The kind the military uses in the desert. How bout: DESERT CAMO his barn name could be Cam.

CAMO HIDAWAY

CAM-O-FLAGE


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm sure I saw this horse on FHOTD blog AGES ago  .. I'm gonna go take a look now haha.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Sadly it looks like he is greying out. Look at the difference of his blaze from the september 2009 pics to now.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow, this is the most interesting thread I have read in the longest time. It sounds like science fiction! Two twins merging and having two sets of DNA in a single animal and the coat is a mix-match of the colors the twins would be? I'm totally blown away. Coolest thing I've heard about horses / breeding / color absolutely ever.

Congrats on your horse! I think it's fun that he's something of a celebrity and others had seen him before you got him! Neat that they saved the pictures for you! Looks much better now than he did in some of the older ones someone posted.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I have no idea if he really is "stunted" or not, but I have a very well bred Arab mare, who's 5 years old right now, and she's only 14.1-14.2, and she's not stunted, thats just how tall she's supposed to be. She was 13.3-14 hands when I got her almost a year ago.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

dressagebelle said:


> I have no idea if he really is "stunted" or not, but I have a very well bred Arab mare, who's 5 years old right now, and she's only 14.1-14.2, and she's not stunted, thats just how tall she's supposed to be. She was 13.3-14 hands when I got her almost a year ago.



Really? Hmm...maybe he is just a tiny guy. His sire and dams heights aren't listed that I could find. I measured him today and he is 14 hands at 3 1/2 yrs...


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Arabians aren't large horses as a breed anyway. 

My two stood around 14.3-15 hands and I thought they were tall for Arabians. 

They topped out at around 840-960 lbs (the bay being larger) and looked quite fat at that weight. The portly pair:


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Nimr=tiger


 good name,good name...how do you pronounce that though?

heh =D


I noticed he was sporting his fly mask today.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Piaffe said:


> Really? Hmm...maybe he is just a tiny guy. His sire and dams heights aren't listed that I could find. I measured him today and he is 14 hands at 3 1/2 yrs...


My colt's sire is just barely hitting 14 hands at 29 years old. :wink:
Arabians weren't originally big horses at all, but the recent trend is to breed for super tall horses. Bleck! Most often quality is sacrificed in the process of getting bigger horses IMO. Not always, though. Good luck with your boy. I LOVE the dams breeding by the way.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Gidget said:


> Nimr=tiger
> 
> 
> good name,good name...how do you pronounce that though?
> ...


Lol..I have seen it nimr and nimar sooo...I think nuh-meer but I could be wrong for sure.

Hopefully he won't be a flymask ripper! Whimsy has gone through 3 in the last couple months  silly horse


----------



## Ebony2Rose (Jun 18, 2010)

Is hay as rare as his coat color? Fugly Horse of the Day OMG


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh wow, would you look at that? He's famous!
Glad to see a horse featured there in a good home...and gelded! lol...

I don't blame you either for buying him for colour, I'd love to have a brindle!! Good luck with him!
(I like Nimr, too!)


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Ebony2Rose said:


> Is hay as rare as his coat color? Fugly Horse of the Day OMG



That is a pretty rude article. I think he is adorable and has excellent breeding. He seems like he had a rough couple of years after he got sold from DeShazer Arabians, but he certainly will have a great home now. I don't think he should be discounted just because of his color


----------



## Ebony2Rose (Jun 18, 2010)

I believe he is in a wonderful home. What I posted wasn't meant to be rude to the OP. I bet he will fill out in a little bit. Adorable, I love him! -looks around- if he's gone he isn't in Florida..


----------



## mam0329 (Sep 23, 2010)

Unique horse.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Ebony2Rose said:


> I believe he is in a wonderful home. What I posted wasn't meant to be rude to the OP. I bet he will fill out in a little bit. Adorable, I love him! -looks around- if he's gone he isn't in Florida..


I know you weren't being rude...I just mean the article was somewhat pointless because it had incorrect information and was unfair. 

He was gelded as a yearling before he left DeShazer Arabians. He was never used as a stud. He will fill out I am sure of it  I guess everyone will have their own opinions on "oddities" or "rarities"....but a whole article for the sole purpose of bashing a cute uniquely colored Arab? Seems ridiculous...


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I think he is adorable!!!
And he is in a great home now  This little fellow will be treated like gold.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Gidget said:


> I think he is adorable!!!
> And he is in a great home now  This little fellow will be treated like gold.


Thanks heather


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The original ad had him for sale as ungleded though. So I don't necessarily think that the article was rude.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

I love his head and coloring. When he fills out he will be amazing.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> The original ad had him for sale as ungleded though. So I don't necessarily think that the article was rude.



It was a rude article,but regardless of that where does it say on the he was ungelded? I would like to see that ad...from all my info/papers he was gelded as a yearling at DeShazer Arabians. If they didn't even register him why would a place like that sell him ungelded? Unlikely....very unlikely


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I went back and looked a a copy of the ad (is on another forum) and it did not state that he was or was not gelded. You had to inquire to find out.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> I went back and looked a a copy of the ad (is on another forum) and it did not state that he was or was not gelded. You had to inquire to find out.



You are the one that stated he was ungelded. He wasn't. He has been gelded since he was a yearling so this is kinda going in circles with my original statement. The article WAS rude and the article WAS incorrect.

People assume and this is how rumors start. I think it is all very silly.

Regardless of anything else I am very happy with my colt, his personality, breeding, and color and what other people think? I don't care  I love him and that is really all that will matter to him.


----------



## Islandrea (Jun 10, 2010)

I think Fugly was making a lot of assumptions, and Fugly has a thing about people (NOT like you) who see a horse with a pretty coat and automatically assume they should be bred. Knowing where the horse is now, and how he looks, and that he is gelded, you should be applauded. 

Don't take it personally basically. He wasn't yours then. But he is now, and from everything I've read you have every reason to be proud of him and to love on him forever. 

BTW - I like your name idea! Very creative!


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

i read the comments on that article, and i cannot BELIEVE how mean people can be towards 'the current owner' and the horse they dont even know. i think he is a beautiful horse, and you are very lucky to be able to love him


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Islandrea said:


> I think Fugly was making a lot of assumptions, and Fugly has a thing about people (NOT like you) who see a horse with a pretty coat and automatically assume they should be bred. Knowing where the horse is now, and how he looks, and that he is gelded, you should be applauded.
> 
> Don't take it personally basically. He wasn't yours then. But he is now, and from everything I've read you have every reason to be proud of him and to love on him forever.
> 
> BTW - I like your name idea! Very creative!


Thanks  I can't do anything to change his past...but his future is lookin good

I think I am going to go with Amirage Nimar...I think it will fit him fine


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Piaffe said:


> You are the one that stated he was ungelded. He wasn't. He has been gelded since he was a yearling so this is kinda going in circles with my original statement. The article WAS rude and the article WAS incorrect.
> 
> People assume and this is how rumors start. I think it is all very silly.
> 
> Regardless of anything else I am very happy with my colt, his personality, breeding, and color and what other people think? I don't care  I love him and that is really all that will matter to him.


I know perfectly well I am the one who stated that. I was saying that I went back and checked. It was last September when I read all this on this gelding and No I did not read it on Fugly, nor did I know she wrote it an article on him. There were discussions on this gelding over at least three different horse forums that I know of.

Like I said on I believe my first post on this thread, I AM glad that you got him. He needed to be in a place where he was going to be getting fed better as he is and was under weight.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I don't understand what you're freaking out about. There wasn't anything but complete and utter truth to the article Fugs wrote - heck, she was NICE, she DIDN'T trash his conformation! He is blatantly skinny in those photos, and she was pointing that out. She didn't say he WAS a stallion, just a safe bet based on the fact that he's being advertised for sale, and promoted as brindle with no stated gender by people who can't be bothered to feed him properly.

As adorable as YOU think he is, he has iffy conformation for an Arabian. He looks like a yearling in those photos, he's so skinny and awkward looking. It's fantastic you bought him and will hopefully get his weight up, but freaking out because Fugs did nothing but point out that whoever owned him at the time of those photos was an idiot is just ridiculous - the article wasn't rude in the SLIGHTEST. Feed your horses and you won't find your way on her blog!


----------



## Islandrea (Jun 10, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I don't understand what you're freaking out about. There wasn't anything but complete and utter truth to the article Fugs wrote - heck, she was NICE, she DIDN'T trash his conformation! He is blatantly skinny in those photos, and she was pointing that out. She didn't say he WAS a stallion, just a safe bet based on the fact that he's being advertised for sale, and promoted as brindle with no stated gender by people who can't be bothered to feed him properly.
> 
> As adorable as YOU think he is, he has iffy conformation for an Arabian. He looks like a yearling in those photos, he's so skinny and awkward looking. It's fantastic you bought him and will hopefully get his weight up, but freaking out because Fugs did nothing but point out that whoever owned him at the time of those photos was an idiot is just ridiculous - the article wasn't rude in the SLIGHTEST. Feed your horses and you won't find your way on her blog!


Ohhh come on, she just got a new horse, she's excited about him, and just got hit with the fact that he was the star of a Fugly article. Honestly, if you've never read Fugly's blog before, I can understand why you would be a little miffed, especially when the first one you've read is about your horse. Right?

Let's not rain on anyone's parade. The OP has done nothing wrong. Just some misunderstandings.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I don't understand what you're freaking out about. There wasn't anything but complete and utter truth to the article Fugs wrote - heck, she was NICE, she DIDN'T trash his conformation! He is blatantly skinny in those photos, and she was pointing that out. She didn't say he WAS a stallion, just a safe bet based on the fact that he's being advertised for sale, and promoted as brindle with no stated gender by people who can't be bothered to feed him properly.
> 
> As adorable as YOU think he is, he has terrible conformation for an Arabian. He looks like a yearling in those photos, he's so skinny and awkward looking. It's fantastic you bought him and will hopefully get his weight up, but freaking out because Fugs did nothing but point out that whoever owned him at the time of those photos was an idiot is just ridiculous - the article wasn't rude in the SLIGHTEST. Feed your horses and you won't find your way on her blog!


I never "freaked out". Saying something is untrue...which it is....is all I did. 
His confo actually isn't that bad. When he gets up to weight and gets some muscles I think he will be very nice looking. He has a build like his sire who is an amazing horse in the Arabian world.
Judging an underweight 2 year olds pics for conformation just doesn't make sense. I could care less if he was on that blog or not...it means nothing to me. All I am saying is that if someone is going to have the audacity to bash others horses for no reason they should probably get the facts straight. Other than that some random bloggers opinions mean nothing. 

I won't write anymore because I think this thread is taking a bad turn. 

In the end I love my Arab. He will have a good home and for those that want I can post pics of him as he gets up to weight and fills out 

until the next pics update....Piaffe

P.s- I had already read the fugly blog about him before I got....I really just don't honestly care if he is bashed because he was really bad looking and still isn't great yet....I just think the facts should actually be true


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh, and I should mention that I meant no harm when I asked if you bought him just for color. I was just curious why you chose him, I didn't mean to sound like I was bashing you.

Even if he was the color of poop, I'm sure you'd care for him just the same  
Arabs rule!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

He was mentioned for being SKINNY. Fugs did NOT bash him for being ugly or conformationally defective, or whatever else you think you see on that blog. She felt SORRY for him, she was bashing the owner that didn't FEED him, not the HORSE itself.

As for whatever comments people made, that's their perogative. But you are doing the exact same thing you're so annoyed for thinking she did - making assumptions and bashing someone on untrue facts. She never bashed your horse, she was bashing the people who didn't bother feeding him. Which I think we can ALL agree is a sore topic.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Wow, love all the brindling he has!!! Sure hope he doesn't fully grey out on ya!!!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Personally I'd be thrilled to own a horse featured on FHotD...I'm an avid follower of the blog, myself. Most of the horses mentioned that are picked apart are stallions or broodmares actively being bred which should not be bred. I don't think less than breeding quality = bad/ugly horse, not at all. Most horses shouldn't be bred.
Personally I'd be proud to give a good, loving home to a horse that I saw was previously in bad hands like the horses posted there.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Have not read the whole thread but I found this..... Sorry to say he may gray out

http://www.deshazer.com/arabians/Images/Horses/Bint Bint Safina/Bint Bint Safina Ped.jpg


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I tried my best to stay away from this thread as it was blowing up. I think hes cute. Hes just a baby guys! I read the FHotD page. This was one comment I found pretty interesting 

When I first saw the photo, I thought he was streaked with rain water, making his coat darker in places. I’ve bred and show Arabs for 44 years. Regardless of his unusual color, I really like this horse. Most of his flaws are because of his age and weight, and any other can be overlooked, at least by me in a gelding. I don’t give a wit about whatever his pedigree or breeding might be, as well as his color. It’s his body structure that I like. Say what you will about him, I’m betting this little ****** will grow up to be is tough as nails and would make a super competitive trail horse. Once mature, conditioned, and fit, he’s going to be nice.I had a horse just like him (far fatter of course) and he was the best horse I’ve ever owned. I’d take this one in a heartbeat. You don’t need papers for CTR. If no one else wants him, send him my way.
$1500 is a more realistic top price on him, even without the papers, as he stands now.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay guys, leave piaffe and her colt alone!
She wanted to show her new horse to everyone on here and now a stupid arguement happened. People are suppose to be nice on here...ignore the articles and discussions on other boards. He has a good home where he can be happy and now healthy and Piaffe is happy and I too wasn't impressed by the article.....people these days.

Congrats on your new pony.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

This horse looks like he's a few years old & has'nt greyed out. Who knows, only time will tell. I would luv to own a brindle! i would of bought him in a heartbeat!.......Not my breed of choice though.........Hmmmm i wonder if theres ever been a brindle mustang??? How awesome!!!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^ On another forum someone adopted a brindle mustang from the BLM. She's gorgeous 



Congrats on your new colt to the OP. You can have him tested for grey if you'd like (and if you do, please share the results!). It's only $25. Gray- Horse Coat Color DNA Testing


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

He is gorgeous! And he has a really intelligent look to him. I think you did great =)

And I think for clarification the reason Fugs and everyone else was concerned about him was that he was listed as a colt. Technically a colt is an uncut young male. Once he's gelded he is forevermore a gelding, regardless of age. So I think the ONLY reasons people got "up in arms" was the fact that if he was truly a colt, and had all the equipment, any idiot backyard breeder could have bought him and over bred him trying to reproduce his color. If it was common knowledge that he was a gelding not an intact colt then he would have been just another cute horse with cool colors and would not have ended up on FHOTD or discussed as much as he was.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I would have and will buy him!! I love the brindling!!!


----------



## Jr cowboy (Sep 29, 2010)

he is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

He is a gorgeous colt.

I couldn't help but wonder if your colt and one of the horses I work with are related. I noticed his dam's name contains Bint. I can't imagine Bint is that popular of a lineage name. The mare that I work with is named Aur Bint Shizam, she is really unique in her coloring as well.

Would be cool if they were related :] Sadly I don't know her sire or dam's name.

Good luck with him though, I bet her will be awesome as an adult.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

NordicJuniper, bint is a title to show parentage. Here is the explanation from the AHA website.

Bint: Arabic for "daughter of," such as Bint Mabrouka, or daughter of Mabrouka. "Bint Bint" in a pedigree means "granddaughter of." Bint is usually applied to show parentage in a pedigree.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh gotcha lol, well thanks for the clarification. I know nothing about the Arabian show world.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

What a stunning horse!!
God if any yearling was to get critiqued thewy would all be slated hell its called awkward!
You got a nice horse there missus keep us up to date on him


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

I like everything about him  The color is just a bonus. Congrats!


----------



## Shannon T (Oct 3, 2010)

wow never seen a horse that color! He is a good looking guy! Did you pick a name?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone  I think I am going to call him Nimir (nuh-meer) (means Tiger in Arab)....but!....I am still open to hearing any name ideas!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I am so jealous! Brindle is by far my favorite color, never really seem them though since they are fairly rare. Man you are lucky! And an Arab, too? Why must you taunt me?! haha arabs are my favorite breed and brindles are my favorite color. Watch out, I might steal him.


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow! he's gorgeous! I've never seen a brindle Arab before, he's absolutely beautiful! 
As for a name, I'm not sure, maybe Jupiter, because he's exotic and I think it would fit a brindle...?


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh wow, he is very gorgoues! I am so glad you got him and can make him look all muscled and healthy =) 

I have never seen a brindle horse in real life, love brindle cows though =)


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh wow, your colt is beautiful! I've been into Arabians all my life, can't say I've seen a brindle, maybe once in a magazine. If his dam is grey, then he has a chance of going grey..... but grey is not always dominant over other colors (unless the grey parent is homozygous for grey). The Arabian mare I used to own, her grandsire (*Hal Gazal) was a dark bay, and both his sire and dam were greys.

Anyway, I see your colt is Egyptian, they do seem to throw more of the unusual colors in the Arabian breed (like sabino and rabicano).

I can't wait to see more pics of your new boy, I love him! And, 14hh is not at all too small....he is right where he should be for an Arabian.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Eliz said:


> Cute little guy! Crazy color! I wonder if he'll grey out... did you just buy him cause he's brindle? His color reminds me of a bloody shoulder.


I was going to say the same (about bloody shoulder). I read somewhere that true brindles will have different textures to each color, one being more "raised" than the other. It will be interesting to see if he keeps his color as he gets older, or eventually evens out all gray.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Remali said:


> but grey is not always dominant over other colors (unless the grey parent is homozygous for grey).


Grey is always dominant over all colors. But unless a parent is homozygous, it doesn't always pass on to the foals. I'm assuming that's what you meant though


----------



## bethsone (Feb 22, 2010)

i dont think we have brindle horse her in Australia how very cool.

maybe we do and i just haven't seen one hmmm will look into it

congrats hes a cutee


----------



## LTDEditionRanch (Oct 17, 2010)

Very cool coloring! Have you had him DNA tested to find out if he is an actual brindle or a chimera?


----------



## Tralauney (Oct 9, 2010)

Very cool! He is so unique


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks! I suppose i have had him a month...i will post new pics!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

And new photos of your pretty brindle boy?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Ah! Thanks for reminding me ! I will try to get some this evening or tomorrow


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

*new pics of the Nimir!!!*

* Do you think he is looking any better? :/ *


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

He is just TO COOL! And yes I think he is looking much better. Is he getting regular exercise? That would help him muscle up a bit faster  Since he is so young please don't overwork him  Awesome boy ya got


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi!

Thanks! He seems happier. Up until now I have only ridden him a couple times and have just let him adjust and gain weight. Bareback and only at a walk. I am going to start doing some in hand,etc. Exerices to start building his neck and topline. Dont worry he will not be overworked for sure. He is almost four though and plenty old enough to start  thanks!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok been doing a bit of research into hisi dam for you.
Welcome to Miars Arabian Ranch
She is his dams half sister.

BB Thee Renegade | Arabian Horses, Stallions, Farms, Arabians, for sale - Arabian Horse Network, www.arabhorse.com
The Mares sire

ORASHAN - THE FAITHFUL COMPANION
The Mares dams sire

So I am going to guess that she is grey as she has a lot of grey in her blood line


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

OMG, I am soo jelous. Someone made my favorite breed my favorite color! Now for more buckskin and brindle saddlebreds!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

rbarlo32 said:


> Ok been doing a bit of research into hisi dam for you.
> Welcome to Miars Arabian Ranch
> She is his dams half sister.
> 
> ...



Wow! Thanks that is really awesome. I like Renegade


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

I think he's gorgeous.  It'll be a shame if he greys out, but I'm sure he's still a wonderful horse.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/insignia+desha He has a lot of grey in him
Bb Orakalina Arabian She is grey
Bb Thee Renegade Arabian He is bay as my other links said but has a lot of grey in him
The horses with * have photos of them.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bint Bint Safina Arabian Ok I have just put your colt's dam's pedergree together hope that helps


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Have you got a name for him so I can make his pedergree for you?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks!

It will be Amirage Nimir


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Amirage Nimir Arabian


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I remember seeing this boy a long time ago.
I'm glad he found his way to you, where he'll be looked after now!
He's looking so much better!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

thank-you WSArabians! He is the calmest sweetest little guy. I am very glad I got him 

Just out of curiousity did you actually see him in person or did you mean in an ad?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's spectacular! I love brindles!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks  he is doing really well! I just love him!


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

Wowza! He is a beauty! Can't wait to see more!!


----------

